# Jasmines long waiting room!



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So I have now had two does kid in total! Haha so I'm not experienced at all!! But both of them had already been bred before I got them and has their kids within a month. 
Jasmine is a bit different than them. I bought her start of December. She was not in the best condition. Not horrible but a little under weight and just not cared for. I have gotten the weight on and she has been on good minerals etc. 48 days ago I put her with my buck I had on lease as she was in heat. He bred her straight away and I witnessed him breeding her 3/4 times but they were kept together for 2 days. Today I got her pregnancy results back and she settled! So she is now at 48days. I am making this thread so I can ask questions about her progress etc  this is her









Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute girl!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well now I don't only have jazzy in kid, but I may have another 3 does in kid. They have been in season over the last 5 days and have all been exposed to a buck. So in 30 days I can pull bloods and get them tested! Just waiting for my last girl to come into heat now  jazzy has 99 days left! Woo! 


Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

She is so cute!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So far these are the pairings:

This buck, Aussie:








Is with:

Jasmine:








This will be her 2nd kidding and for her first she had a single buck kid

Zelda:








This will be her second time and she had a single last time, not sure what though.

Gretal:








This will be her 3rd time. The other two times were both with Aussie as well. Her first time she had a single doe kid and the 2nd time was twin doe kids

And waiting on Hilda:







This will be her second time and she had a single last time, not sure what though.

And this boy, billy:








Is with:

Star:








This will be stars first time and she is 1 and a 1/2 so will be 2 by the time she kids 

Owned by 10 miniature goats, 2 boer goats, 10 horses, 4 dogs, 7 cats, 9 parrots 23 chickens and 2 roosters!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

Nice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice. Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jasmine is on day 53 now! Under 100 days left! Gretal and Zelda are on day 3 and star on day 2! Just waiting for Hilda and then on Hilda's day 30 I can get them all pregtested! Woo!!! Maybe Hilda still is not ready to be in kid. She came with zelda and both were rather thin, full of mites and just sad when I got them a few months ago so maybe she just isn't ready yet which doesn't matter  she now has a lovely glossy coat and no more bones sticking out! At the end of this year I will put my other does in kid so she might be in that group. 


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Well my last doe decided to come into heat today right during our cyclone! Of course!! But she is has been bred and so that is my last doe to breed for now  I have no other doe that i want to breed until October- December  so now I have my 5 does bred. It will be gretals 3rd time, Hilda zelda and jasmines second time and stars first ever time  Gretal is a doe I have on lease that has to go home in December. I am really hoping for twins from her, a boy and a girl would be amazing!! Haha but her with Aussie have always had girls.. Which isn't a bad thing  any one want to take guesses on what each will have? I will post photos of them soon  when would they start showing? Jasmine seems to have the tiniest bump on her right side. If you didn't know her it just looks like she has eaten too much.. 


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You have some pretty goats! I can't wait to see what they give you 

Gretal is my favorite


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Thank you  Yes I love Gretal  unfortunately I don't own her and she goes in December but I am hoping her kids will be just like her  



From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

92 days left for jazzy  
When do they start showing?


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jazzy has been pregnant now for 63 days. She is seeming very healthy and happy. Is there any thing I need to be doing for her now that she is past the first 50 days? 


From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Jasmine is now on day 70. This is her today 









From Australia and breeding australian miniature goats and boer goats. Plus I have horses for eventing and heaps more animals!!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We have made it to day 79 now! She is getting a little bigger


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

They don't show that much until the last couple months. The last month they just seem to get bigger every day.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Yes she just has a little baby bump coming up  she is not huge


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are now at day 85. Just over 2 months away from her due date! What changes in the last 2 months? She is on 1 cup of grain mix a day, Lucerne hay, grassy hay and normally of pasture but due to the wet weather they have been staying up in stables. She also has free choice loose minerals and mineral blocks, in her water she gets ACV too. Is there anything else she needs to get?


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Today all my other does will be over 30days so I will be trying to pull bloods for them and send them off


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just 2 months left! She has started building a tiny little udder that you might not even notice if you didn't know her before haha! Not excited or anything!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Now only 50 days until her due date of 150 days. I am thinking that as she is a mini she may go early after all my research. So will be prepared for her to kid early just in case, and prepared for her to go late too cause I have a feeling she will just to make me wait!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Always good to be prepared.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are 44 days from due date! I think we are having a single. She doesn't seem very large although she is a very petite doe.. She is getting 2 cups of grain a day, one morning and one night. She gets grassy hay (enough for her to keep eating all night in her pen)and Lucerne hay morning and night. She also is getting free choice loose mineral mix, kelp, ACV in her water. The other morning, about 1/2 hour after her grain her baby was doing flip flops! She goes out to a paddock at 10.30 after she has finished her grain and morning hay and comes back in at 4pm so that her pen has time to be cleaned out and dry and their hay feeders refilled ready for overnight. I was giving them hay in the hay feeder in the paddock but they just don't really eat it so it was getting wasted! I hope I'm doing every thing right by her.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are now 34 days from due date. I was just doing some research into her history. I found out that she has already kidded a single buck kid, but she had this kid when she was only 9/10 months old! So she was in kid at 4/5 months old! The poor little girl  I do hope this will not cause any problems with her kidding now  she is almost 2 now.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

With getting her in better health, I bet she will do just fine.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

22 days to go! I won't want to leave her side soon haha! She has a cute udder forming


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is good. The time will be here soon.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Here is her little udder


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

15 days left!! Udder is slowly filling but still not huge


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

9 days left. I think she will wait until the very end! Haha but we have got the kidding pen up and ready and was able to get a give away small dog house that the kid can use too! That will fit into the kidding pen too. The kidding pen is 2.4 x 4.8m.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We are on day 146 today! Udder has grown ever so slightly over night but still not large. I think she will go to day 150 or longer! Or she will go 2 days early just to kid when I can't be home!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope she holds them in for you! The last few days seem to last the longest.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

I know right! Last few days just drag on and on! Tonight she still isn't close. Tomorrow morning we will be leaving for the competition that is 10mins away... But have some one to watch her all day. On Sunday we are back at the competition but don't have any one to watch her. We will only be there for 4 hrs that day. I am just hoping we have more luck than her to kid in that time!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

So she didn't kid when we were out today and doesn't even look close. Still acting normal, eating, bag not that big yet. Hopefully she still looks like that tomorrow morning and waits until Monday!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She is 2 days away from due date now. This morning she did a few odd stretches but I don't think it will be today either


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Tiniest amount of discharge tonight at feeding


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## WitchHazel (May 5, 2015)

Best wishes.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Her this morning. Udder has grown more and discharge! She is laying down a lot more than normal. Still ate her breakfast like normal. Every now and then she seems to stare off a bit and look sleepy then she is fine again. She is holding her tail funny though?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds like it should be soon!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

She seems to be having a fe contractions!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I hope she has a quick and easy delivery!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Best of luck. Hope it all goes well!!! Update us!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

A little doeling!! Slightly malpositioned but didn't need much help. Just one front leg slightly back. About 4 mins old and just trying to nurse!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Just nursed needed a bit of help with balance first go but got it by herself 2nd go!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe congrats!!! How exciting!! A doeling!!!! Bet she's just beautiful!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh she has beautiful color!!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

W


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

Awe she is cute!!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

No after birth Yet.. Mom is content and eating some food. Baby is eating very well!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Still no progress with afterbirth but mom is starting to paw the ground a lot!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Better photo of Bub. Starting to dry of


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

After birth is out


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Lovely! Congrats!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

When the after birth was out we left it for about 10mins before removing as I had read that they eat it for nutrients. Jasmine had no interest in eating it. Is this a bad thing that she did not eat it? 
Bubba is up and active this morning! Started to try had hop around  still drinking well and we have Been milking jasmine on the side that Bub isn't nursing so we can save the colostrum for other babies if needed


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

I don't think it matters if they eat the placenta or not. Baby's looking good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Bub is acting fine. Drinking trying to hop etc but I haven't seen her poop...


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

Her belly is not hard and she does not seem at all uncomfortable..


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

4 days old


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

We have called her grace


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

Pretty name for a pretty girl.


----------



## Bree_6293 (Aug 4, 2014)

This is her now 5 days old


----------

